# Rapala Shad Rap - Hot Pink Clown



## Mills Fleet Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

The Shad Rap is made to closely resemble a bait fish, cast like a bullet, work at a variety of depths and embody the legendary Rapala action. It is equally effective whether fished ultra slow or at super fast speeds. Considered by many to be the best running hardbait, the Shad Rap is definitely a must-have for your tackle box! 

The Rapala Shad Rap - Hot Pink Clown is a Mills Fleet Farm Exclusive! 



Rapala Shad Rap - Hot Pink Clown


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Sweet looking Shad Rap!


----------



## Mills Fleet Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks captjimtc!

If anyone has purchased one of our Mills Fleet Farm Rapala Exclusive Crank Baits please leave some feedback! We would love to hear from you


----------

